# Kilimanjaro Downhill



## Yeti666 (5. Januar 2011)

Winterzeit ist auch die Zeit um neue Pläne zu schmieden. Mein Plan ist es mit dem Bike auf den Gipfel und dann..... , vom Gipfel bis ins Tal dürfte das einer der längsten Downhills sein. Die ganze Aktion soll ohne großen Aufwand und am wichtigsten ohne fremde Hilfe stattfinden(keine Träger). Es geht nur um Downhill vom Gipfel, nicht um Gruppenreisen und Umrundungen!!!
Gibt es Leute die mit dieser Aktion Erfahrungen haben?


----------



## cleiende (5. Januar 2011)

Sorry, das wird die Parkverwaltung nicht mitmachen.

Ferner zwei Denkanstöße:
Ohne Träger ist faktisch nicht drin (schon allein damit die auch Geld verdienen!), oder kannst Du Bekleidung für 3 Klimazonen, Essen für 1 Woche, Zelt, Schlafsack plus Dein Rad auf gute 5000 Meter tragen?
Es gibt auf dem Weg nach unten Stellen die nicht fahrbar sind - okay, wenn Du Hans Rey heisst und in 5km Höhe noch satte Trial-Einlagen mit dem für o.g. Gegenstände notwendigen Rucksack auf dem Buckel hinlegst vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Januar 2011)

Dir wird dort oben so der Schädel brummen, dass du kein Bike da mit nehmen willst. Allein durch die Müdigkeit würde ich nie im Leben da mit einem Bike runter fahren wollen. Den Gipfelsturm setzt man mitten in der Nacht an. In dieser Höhe zeigen sich bereits die Auswirkungen der Höhenkrankheit. Ich würd jetzt nicht unbedingt mit einem MTB meine ersten Höhenerfahrungen machen wollen. Obwohl: Verrückte gibt es immer wieder.


----------



## powderJO (6. Januar 2011)

alles schwarzseher und pessimisten hier? wo bleibt die abenteuerlust? zum thema: imho gab es mal vor ein paar jahren einen magazin-bericht in bike oder mountainbike über zwei typen, die den kilimanjaro gemeistert haben mit dem mtb. ob das mit trägern war oder alleine - keine ahnung. was die höhenkrankheit angeht: erstens ist das sehr individuell und zweitens kann man da ja schon gegensteuern.


----------



## Yeti666 (6. Januar 2011)

@cleiende, wie kommst Du zu der Aussage daß die Parkverwaltung das nicht mitmacht? Gibts dazu Infos von dieser Parkverwaltung? 
@tiroler1973,  Ich bin unter anderem auch Bergsteiger und kenne mich auch  mit minimaler Ausrüstung sehr gut aus. 10kg mehr nicht!!! nur Wasser wird ein Problem. Es geht mir auch nicht darum daß die Träger Geld verdienen, ich bekomme ja auch kein Geld dafür! Zum Thema unfahrbare Stellen, das läßt sich nur vor Ort klären, aber ich denke mal wo die Rotsockenfraktion hochkriecht fahre ich jederzeit runter. Mir ist schon klar dass man die Höhe nicht unterschätzen darf und entsprechendes Training und medizinische Untersuchungen notwendig sind.
Es ist auch möglich 8000er ohne Träger zu besteigen, da gibt es genug Beispiele.


----------



## trhaflhow (6. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich informiert bin, MUSST du mit ortsansässigen Trägern/ Führern die Besteigung durchführen. So war's zumindest letztes Jahr.
Die lassen dich sonst garnicht in den Nationalpark


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2011)

Ich muss cleiende leider zustimmen. Freunde hatten den Kili auch schon geplant. Man muss verpflichtend einen einheimischen Führer nehmen und vor allem braucht man für die Befahrung eine Sondergenehmigung.
Die zu erhalten muss recht schwer sein.


----------



## Yeti666 (7. Januar 2011)

Das hört sich nicht gerade sehr positiv an. Aber echte Abenteuer kann man ja nicht im "Supermarkt" buchen! Dann muß ne andere Lösung her, wenn nicht so dann halt anders!!


----------



## Biking_Flow (7. Januar 2011)

Wie die Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ohne Sondergenehmigung wirst du am Kilimandscharo mit dem Bike nichts machen können... aber soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, wollte Lukas Stöckli das Unternehmen schon mal angehen. Hab aber davon seit langem nichts mehr gehört, vielleichr findest du auf seiner Homepage was: http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/


----------



## Strider (7. Januar 2011)

In der Bike war auf jeden Fall mal ein Bericht zum Mount Kenia:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=893
Kilimanjaro dürfte noch schwerer sein. Ohne Orga und Träger eher nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## JJJ (7. Januar 2011)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ich bin unter anderem auch Bergsteiger und kenne mich auch  mit minimaler Ausrüstung sehr gut aus. 10kg mehr nicht!!! nur Wasser wird ein Problem.  Mir ist schon klar dass man die Höhe nicht unterschätzen darf und entsprechendes Training und medizinische Untersuchungen notwendig sind.
> Es ist auch möglich 8000er ohne Träger zu besteigen, da gibt es genug Beispiele.



Hi
10 kg finde ich sehr, sehr ambitioniert !!!!
Warst Du überhaupt schon mal in ähnlichen Höhen ?
Der Kibo ist zwar "technisch" einfach, also ohne Seil etc., aber Du musst als nicht höhenerfarhrener Bergwanderer mindestens 4-5 Tage für den Aufstieg rechnen (allein schon wegen der Höhenakklimatisierung)
Selbst die Profis unter der Höhenbergsteigern würden diesen Berg von 1.800 M am Gate bis zum Gipfel knapp unter 6.000 M ohne Höhenanpassung niemlas am Stück begehen.

1) Die Parkverwaltung lässt keinen ohne Parkgebühr + Nachweis für einheimische Träger rein. 
2) Die Tore am Gate zum Umgehen wäre ein aussichtloses Unterfangen, dort befindest Du Dich nämlich noch im fast undurchdringbaren Regenwald, also ohne die vorgegeben Wege kein Durchkommen !
3) In ganz frühen Jahren sind sogar teilweise schon Typen mit Motocross-Motorrädern von oben abgefahren. Auch gab es schon Drachenflieger und Gleitschirme. Aber seit ein paar Jahren sind jegliche Sportgeräte absolut verboten. (Naturschutz etc.). Kann tatsächlich sein, dass es Sondergenehmigungen noch gibt, aber dann sicher nicht für "Normalsterbliche" 

Ich glaube, da wirst Du wenig Erfolgsausichten haben.

Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerpellet (7. Januar 2011)

Hier findest du die Kontakt-Adresse: http://www.tanzaniaparks.com

Mal abgesehen vom Naturschutz und dem Sinn solcher Unternehmungen, dürfte das große Problem der Höhe bestehen.

Warst du schon einmal auf großer Höhe und hast mit allem - vor allem mit dir selber - gekämpf? Gerade wenn du zum Gipfelsturm ansetzt gehst du los, wenn es noch eisigkalt ist und den Tag bist du normalerweise ohne Träger unterwegs. Das bedeutet, dass du zusätzlich dein Bike selber hochschleppen musst. 

Ob du soviel Abfahrtsspass haben wirst, bezweifle ich ebenfalls.

Am Mount Meru neben, würde es wesentlich besser gehen und er ist auch nicht so hoch. Allerdings liegt es im Nationalpark und da darfst du leider nicht radeln - obwohl Löwen die Bergaufgeschwindigkeit ordentlich steigern 


Wenn du aber wirklich Neuland suchst, dann probiere mal doch mal *Zimbabwe / Malawi* aus. In Zimbabwe gibt es die Chimanimani Mountains und den Nzanga National Park die beide sehr in bergigem Gelände liegen. In Malawi gibt es die Mulanje Mountains deren Gipfel über 3000 Meter hoch sind. In Mulanje Mountains kannst du mehrtägige Bergtouren und lange alpine Klettertouren unternehmen. Allerdings sind für beide Länder ein geländetaugliches Mietauto notwendig.


----------



## R5D5 (7. Januar 2011)

"Ein seriöser Preis für eine 6 Tage Kilimanjaro Besteigung ab Nationalpark-Gate ist ca. 1380  US$ pro Person."
"Alleine die Nationalparkgebühren sind im Moment 650 US$ (500 Euro) pro Person, hinzu kommen noch die Trägerkosten (10 US$ pro Tag), Guidekosten (25 US $ pro Tag) , Essen und Transport von und bis zur Unterkunft."
(http://www.uhurutreks.com/kilimandscharo_-_info.html)


----------



## powderJO (7. Januar 2011)

hab das original / die vorlage des magazin-artikels wiedergefunden: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9184&sid=b3d890fa06154a12cfb8cf1f86f99f63 man schaue sich die bikes an ...

auch auf inlineskates waren schon leute oben: http://www.skatelog.com/countries/tz/mt-kilimanjaro.htm gefunden in einem thread auf bikeradar:

http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=15215801


----------



## Yeti666 (7. Januar 2011)

Hey. ich danke Euch für die Tips und Vorschläge. So viel Geld für Träger und Guide (braucht man doch nicht, der Weg ist doch klar ersichtlich ) auszugeben ist nicht drin. Die Genehmigung zu bekommen scheint das größte Problem zu sein. Zur Frage der Höhenanpassung habe ich Fachleute in dem Bergsportfachgeschäft meines Vertrauens!
OK da muss noch einiges geklärt werden, und wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte fahre ich wieder nach Pakistan.


----------



## anderl67 (22. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht etwas spät aber immerhin:

ich komme gerade aus Marokko und habe den Djebel Toubkal - mit 4167m Höhe der höchste Berg Norafrikas - mit dem Bike solo und by fair means bestiegen/befahren, meines Wissens hat das noch niemand gemacht. Wen es interessiert: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hxgCYllqfs"]YouTube        - MTB Downhill Toubkal 4167m[/nomedia] 

Mein nächstesy Projekt wird der Kili sein: eine andere Dimension aus Sicht der Höhe, technisch weniger anspruchsvoll als der Toubkal (Aufsteig und Abfahrt).

Ich bin erfahrener Alpinist (Winter und Sommer) mit einer ausgeprägten Midlife Crisis , daher mach ich das. Der Kili ist mit dem Bike planungsmäßig und mental eine ausgesprochen grenzwertige Sache, nicht so sehr wegen Technik. Bezüglich Akkimatisation würde ich mich jedenfalls an die Vorgaben normaler Alpinisten halten, d.h. Aufstieg 4 Tage, aber das ist keine Geschichte für "Abenteurer", die einmal etwas probieren wollen, das sie der Freundin erzählen können. das ist Höhenbergsteigen mit Bike. Punkt. 

Ohne Führer geht gar nix, Genehmigung zu erhalten ist möglich, aber nicht easy. 

Ich plane es für nächstes Jahr. Bisher habe ich immer alles durchgezogen, wenn ich es nur seriös geplant habe.

Ich hoffe, das hilft in der Entscheidung


----------



## stuntzi (24. März 2011)

@anderl, gratuliere zum Toubkal. Bin vor drei Jahren mit dem Bike nur bis zum Rifugio gekommen, ab dort geschlossene Schneedecke (Ende April). Dort hat man mir allerdings erzählt, dass vor längerer Zeit schon mal ein Deutscher seinen Drahtesel auf den Gipfel geschleppt hätte. Darüber gefunden hab ich allerdings nix im Netz.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Kili!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJJ (24. März 2011)

Bitte nennt ihn nicht Kili, ein wenig Respekt hat der Berg schon verdient.

Wenn schon abgekürzt, dann wenigstens: Kibo

Es grüßt JJ


----------



## anderl67 (24. März 2011)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @anderl, gratuliere zum Toubkal. Bin vor drei Jahren mit dem Bike nur bis zum Rifugio gekommen, ab dort geschlossene Schneedecke (Ende April). Dort hat man mir allerdings erzählt, dass vor längerer Zeit schon mal ein Deutscher seinen Drahtesel auf den Gipfel geschleppt hätte. Darüber gefunden hab ich allerdings nix im Netz.
> 
> Viel Erfolg mit dem Kili!



Hallo Stuntzi,

die geschlossene Schneedecke hatte ich auch ab der Hütte. Die Querung des Hanges gleich nach der Hütte war etwas kritisch, aber mit Steigeisen ist es gut gegangen. Interessanterweise waren die letzten 200 Höhenmeter wieder schneefrei.

@JJJ: Du hast natürlich recht, ich entschuldige mich in aller Form!


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2017)

So, jetzt haben es die Profis doch geschafft...


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> So, jetzt haben es die Profis doch geschafft...



Und Du?
6 Jahre Planung??


----------



## Yeti666 (22. Februar 2017)

Leider nein, keine Chance !  Trotzdem muss man sich noch so Einiges in seinem ganz persönlichen "Gedankenschatzkästlein" aufbewaren!


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Februar 2017)

Schade, daß im Trailer nicht wirklich zu sehen ist, wie die hoch gekommen sind. So wie Yeti666 geplant hatte, oder klassisch mit Trägern? Ich vermute ja eher mit Heli. 
Und ob der Trail dann komplett für die vielen Bergsteigergruppen gesperrt wurde, damit die auch möglichst ungestört runterfahren konnten.


----------



## Yeti666 (22. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe das wird man in dem Film sehen können, aber mit Heli denke ich eher nicht. Träger sind aber Pflicht!


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Juni 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Leider nein, keine Chance !  Trotzdem muss man sich noch so Einiges in seinem ganz persönlichen "Gedankenschatzkästlein" aufbewaren!


Hier kommt deine Chance:

http://www.kilimanjaro-summit-challenge.de/de/start/

Viel Glück

Monster

P.S. Bin nächste Woche da


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Juni 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hier kommt deine Chance:
> 
> http://www.kilimanjaro-summit-challenge.de/de/start/
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, wird aber bei mir vom Zeitrahmen nicht passen, davon abgesehen ist diese Art der Besteigung zu 100% nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Kilimanjaro (27. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich und meine Jungs von EXTREK-africa haben das MTB-Abenteuer von Danny, Hans und Gerhard organisiert. Extrek-africa ist eine Sozialprojekt das ich unterstütze. Tansanische Guides, Köche und Träger haben sich unter dem Label EXTREK-africa zusammengeschlossen um am Kilimanjaro zu arbeiten.
Ich bin Höhenphysiologe und Sportwissenschaftler ( 1.Deutscher MTB Kilimanjaro) und habe gemeinsam mit den Jungs von Extrek-africa ein Programm für eine sichere Besteigung/Befahrung des Kilimanjaro mit dem bike entworfen:






*

Kilimanjaro mit dem Mountainbike*
Der längste Downhill der Welt – über 4000 Hm!

Auf den höchsten Berg Afrikas zu Fuß ist dir zu langweilig? Du wolltest immer schon wissen, wie es sich anfühlt, von 6000 Metern runter zu fahren? Dann hast du hier dein Abenteuer gefunden: Kilimanjaro mit dem Mountainbike.

Ob du den Gipfel auch tatsächlich erreichst, hängt fast ausschließlich von einem Faktor ab: Der Akklimatisation. Unser gesamtes Reiseprogramm ist auf einen einzigen Tag zugeschnitten, nämlich den Gipfeltag. Nach der Ankunft in Tansania werden wir bereits am kommenden Tag mit dem Akklimatisationsprogramm beginnen. Das bedeutet, dass wir es sehr gemächlich angehen werden und uns in einigen Tagen an die Höhe gewöhnen, indem wir den Nachbarvulkan des Kilimanjaro, den Mt Meru, zu Fuß besteigen. Mit dem Bike lässt sich eine sinnvolle Höhenakklimatisation nicht durchführen, da der physiologische Stress durch das Schieben / Tragen des MTB zu groß ist.

Zurück in der Savanne machen wir einen Ruhetag, bevor es dann ernst wird. In insgesamt drei Etappen arbeiten wir uns ins Basecamp bei der Kibo Hut vor. Oftmals schieben wir das Bike. Fahren wäre theoretisch möglich, würde aber zu viel Energie kosten. Und diese brauchen wir für den Tag der Gipfelbesteigung. Es gilt 1200 Höhenmeter zurückzulegen. Dazu haben wir mehr als genügend Zeit, denn wir starten kurz nach Mitternacht. Als Belohnung winkt eine 4500 Höhenmeter lange Abfahrt.



*Veranstalter:* Vor Ort organisiert EXTREK-africa die recht umfangreiche Logistik für eine MTB-Befahrung des Kilimanjaros. Die Nationalparksverwaltung hat erst im Sommer 2016 den Kilimanjaro für Mountainbike Befahrungen frei gegeben. EXTREK-africa war der erste Veranstalter der im November 2016 eine kommerzielle Bike-Expedition durchführte. Mit der Logistik von Extrek-africa erreichten am 03. November 2016 die „Mountainbike Legenden“ Danny MacAskill und Hans Rey ebenso wie Gerhard Cerner und Thomas Lämmle den Uhuru Peak und fuhren danach fast 5000m ab.


*Anforderungen:*

Diese Reise bieten wir nur „geschlossenen“ Mountainbike Gruppen (ab 2 Personen) an, die Erfahrungen durch Alpenüberquerungen gesammelt haben. Der einheimische Guide wird die Gruppe nur zu Fuß begleiten.

*Kondition: hervorragend*

10 – 20km / Tag, 700 – 1200 Hm/Tag, 4 – 10 h intensive Belastung/Tag

Zusatzgewicht von 10-15kg durch viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, vor allem am Gipfeltag.

*Fahrtechnik: anspruchsvoll*

60 % Naturstraßen, 40 % Singletrails

Sehr anspruchsvolle Gipfeletappe. Alle anderen Etappen sind mittelschwer.


Wie gesagt wir führen die Reise nur für geschlossene Gruppen, erfahrener Biker durch. Wenn ihr Interesse an einer Tour habt und EXTREK-africa unterstützen wollt, dann meldet euch gerne bei mir: [email protected]





 Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (28. November 2017)

Kilimanjaro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich und meine Jungs von EXTREK-africa haben das MTB-Abenteuer von Danny, Hans und Gerhard organisiert. Extrek-africa ist eine Sozialprojekt das ich unterstütze. Tansanische Guides, Köche und Träger haben sich unter dem Label EXTREK-africa zusammengeschlossen um am Kilimanjaro zu arbeiten.
> Ich bin Höhenphysiologe und Sportwissenschaftler ( 1.Deutscher MTB Kilimanjaro) und habe gemeinsam mit den Jungs von Extrek-africa ein Programm für eine sichere Besteigung/Befahrung des Kilimanjaro mit dem bike entworfen:
> 
> ...



Gruppenreisen sind nicht mein Ding, ich möchte nur ohne andere Leute unterwegs sein.
Gibt es das angekündigte Video irgendwo zu sehen?


----------



## isartrails (28. November 2017)

Boah, hier ist ja mal wieder Testosteron im Umlauf. 
Wo sind die Kleenex...?


----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2017)

Kilimanjaro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich und meine Jungs von EXTREK-africa haben das MTB-Abenteuer von Danny, Hans und Gerhard organisiert. Extrek-africa ist eine Sozialprojekt das ich unterstütze. Tansanische Guides, Köche und Träger haben sich unter dem Label EXTREK-africa zusammengeschlossen um am Kilimanjaro zu arbeiten.
> Ich bin Höhenphysiologe und Sportwissenschaftler ( 1.Deutscher MTB Kilimanjaro) und habe gemeinsam mit den Jungs von Extrek-africa ein Programm für eine sichere Besteigung/Befahrung des Kilimanjaro mit dem bike entworfen:
> 
> ...



@Kilimanjaro : Das heißt also konkret das dort Biken jetzt erlaubt ist? Ich würde das gerne alleine machen, weißt du wie viel Permit dafür fällig sind?
Und, wenn ich schon dort wäre, hast du Info zur Fahrbarkeit vom Meru?


----------



## derwaaal (28. November 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @Kilimanjaro : Das heißt also konkret das dort Biken jetzt erlaubt ist?


wie oben geschrieben, ist der Kibo seit Sommer 2016 für Biken freigegeben.


----------



## Yeti666 (28. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> wie oben geschrieben, ist der Kibo seit Sommer 2016 für Biken freigegeben.



Stellt sich mir eben die Frage unter welchen Bedingungen??? Ich würde nicht mit Begleitung, Gruppe usw. gehen wollen...solch ein Moment möchte ich nur für mich allein haben!


----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir eben die Frage unter welchen Bedingungen??? Ich würde nicht mit Begleitung, Gruppe usw. gehen wollen...solch ein Moment möchte ich nur für mich allein haben!


Auf solchen Bergen wie den Kibo wirst du keinen Moment für dich alleine haben...


----------



## Yeti666 (28. November 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Auf solchen Bergen wie den Kibo wirst du keinen Moment für dich alleine haben...


Es sind natürlich auch andere Leute unterwegs aber da findet sich immer eine "Lücke". Die anderen Leute kümmern mich sowiso nicht, das kann man "ausblenden" aber in einer festen Gruppe unterwegs zu sein ist für mich der absolute Horror! Darum übernachte ich auch nicht in Berghütten mit anderen Leuten zusammen, die ganzen Großgoschenangeber, Labersäcke, Selbstdarsteller, Fressenbuchhonks usw. kann ich einfach nicht mehr ertragen. Gegen ein oder zwei Leute auf die man sich verlassen kann wenn es ernst wird habe ich nichts.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Es sind natürlich auch andere Leute unterwegs aber da findet sich immer eine "Lücke". Die anderen Leute kümmern mich sowiso nicht, das kann man "ausblenden" aber in einer festen Gruppe unterwegs zu sein ist für mich der absolute Horror! Darum übernachte ich auch nicht in Berghütten mit anderen Leuten zusammen, die ganzen Großgoschenangeber, Labersäcke, Selbstdarsteller, Fressenbuchhonks usw. kann ich einfach nicht mehr ertragen. Gegen ein oder zwei Leute auf die man sich verlassen kann wenn es ernst wird habe ich nichts.


Das finde ich aber jetzt schon ein bisschen "Engstirnig"! Ist ja nicht so das jetzt am Berg nur mehr "Ungustln" sind und unten in der Stadt/Dorf lauter lässige Leute!? Oder wie meinst du das?
Ich selber war ja noch nicht so wahnsinnig oft (mit dem Bike) über 4.000 oder über 5.000 m. Aber da oben sind mir bisher wenig bis keine der Leute die du beschreibst als "die ganzen Großgoschenangeber, Labersäcke, Selbstdarsteller, Fressenbuchhonks usw" begegnet?
Und ehrlich, einmal hab ich Zelt, Schlafsack, Essen, Wasser (5 Liter) und restliches Zeug samt Bike auf ein Lager auf 4.000 geschleppt. Mach ich nicht mehr, da akzeptiere ich lieber auch andere Menschen so wie sie sind und geselle mich zu denen in die Hütte. Da entstehen wunderbare Freundschaften...wenn man offen für so was ist.


----------



## Yeti666 (28. November 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber jetzt schon ein bisschen "Engstirnig"! Ist ja nicht so das jetzt am Berg nur mehr "Ungustln" sind und unten in der Stadt/Dorf lauter lässige Leute!? Oder wie meinst du das?
> Ich selber war ja noch nicht so wahnsinnig oft (mit dem Bike) über 4.000 oder über 5.000 m. Aber da oben sind mir bisher wenig bis keine der Leute die du beschreibst als "die ganzen Großgoschenangeber, Labersäcke, Selbstdarsteller, Fressenbuchhonks usw" begegnet?
> Und ehrlich, einmal hab ich Zelt, Schlafsack, Essen, Wasser (5 Liter) und restliches Zeug samt Bike auf ein Lager auf 4.000 geschleppt. Mach ich nicht mehr, da akzeptiere ich lieber auch andere Menschen so wie sie sind und geselle mich zu denen in die Hütte. Da entstehen wunderbare Freundschaften...wenn man offen für so was ist.



Soll ja jeder halten wie er will, ich habe einfach genug davon und möchte keinen Trubel, das ist doch nicht engstirnig. Wenn die Leute eine Herde brauchen ist es doch auch gut aber es gibt auch noch Andere die lieber solo oder mit ganz wenig Menschen/ Material/ Aufwand/ Aufmerksamkeit ganz leise und bescheiden ihre Abenteuer erleben wollen, so halte ich das schon immer.
Ob jetzt Weltreise mit dem Fahrrad oder Bergsteigen ist völlig egal, ich würde nicht mal mehr einen Bikecomputer oder eine Camera mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (19. September 2019)

Hier der Film dazu...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRFxH0tzGk8


----------

